# Anybody familiar with oSCommerce?



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I just recently downloaded an oSCommerce application for web hosting. I was wondering if anybody is familiar to using it?

I'm trying it out and so far its cool to mess around with, its like having your own online store


----------

